# Prayers ask(Rattlers Wife)



## cmghunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Sometime this morning Daves' wife left this old world
to enter heaven.She hasn't been sick.This was a sudden thing.Dave will be having alot of unanswered questions for along time to come.
Please Pray for him and the family.
I never had the privilage to meet this great woman.But i know she was his soul mate and his best friend.
Dave, you have my number..24-7 Brother


----------



## jimmy_mac (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers are being lifted daily for you Dave...


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent.God Bless


----------



## DavidW (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers from here. May God give them comfort and understanding through this difficult time.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Jul 27, 2008)

sending prayer for ya buddy! call me anytime if you need anything at all!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Saying a prayer for you buddy!  You got the number if you need anything, I'll be there.


----------



## JR (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear about your wife brother!  You're in my family's thoughts and prayers.  If you need ANYTHING, just give me a buzz.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry for the news rattler, we are with you brother


----------



## Sargent (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Buck (Jul 27, 2008)

So sorry.  Prayers sent for ya buddy... Holler if ya need anything...


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 27, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## deerslayer2 (Jul 27, 2008)

prayers sent dave if you need me or anything call me you got the#.im so sorry


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave you are in my thoughts-you have my # if I can do anything have someone call   eddy moore


----------



## K80 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this.  Prayers sent!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your family!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm speechless!! Dave, I am so sorry to hear this.
You and your family are in my prayers.
I'm here if you need ANYTHING!  I'll try and get in touch with Kenny.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave, I am so sorry. Prayers have and will be made. Call me if I can help.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Dave!!   If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. I will praying for this family.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2008)

I very sorry to hear,  Dave if you need anything just call.   My prayers are with you.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 27, 2008)

Very tough....sorry to hear this, My prayers are with you.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2008)

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks folks 
this is the hardest thing in my life that i have to do My soul mate passed today.i didnt realize how i did love her because this hurts so bad. i am thankful for all the prayers. It will be tough i know this 


she was only 34 
my best friend 
my everything


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't possibly imagine what you're experiencing right now, my thoughts and prayers are there for you.


----------



## roadkill (Jul 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are sent for you also!


----------



## JeffC3030 (Jul 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers are with you man...so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 27, 2008)

prayers sent man. Sorry to hear bout this, give me a call if you ever need anything. 24-7 we're here for you bud!


----------



## fatback (Jul 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. May God bless and keep you and yours.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss... know that you will find comfort in all your friends here


----------



## big fish (Jul 27, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about this. Prayers sent !


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers also sent up. Very sorry


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave, Kenny called me this morning and told me what happened.  Man, I am so sorry.  I'll be praying for you.  Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Red


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 27, 2008)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  If you need ANYTHING give me a call.


----------



## CRANEMAN (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers have been sent.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 27, 2008)

God I Thank Everyone Of You 
Fatback I Got Your Pm And I Will Call
Alot Of Good Folks On Here 
For Those That Are Interested In Coming To The Viewing Or Furnel Please Pm Kenny As Soon As I Have All Things Set Up I Will Call Kenny


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent, I hate to hear that...


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 27, 2008)

To all the (WOODITES)on here,please keep praying for this man and his family.
Those of you who have never had the chance to meet Mr. Dave,well he is full of love and appreciation.He will need all the prayers you can send up.
                   Brother as stated earlier,may GOD be with you every step and every prayer along the way..


----------



## contender* (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. Prayers sent.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers goin up


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers are sent for you from me and my church. If you need ANYTHING, please let me know.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent. Sorry to hear. We are here for our brothers.


----------



## deanos74 (Jul 27, 2008)

prayers sent.................may god bless and each one of you and hold you tight................


----------



## Limb Walker (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 27, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> thanks folks
> this is the hardest thing in my life that i have to do My soul mate passed today.i didnt realize how i did love her because this hurts so bad. i am thankful for all the prayers. It will be tough i know this
> 
> 
> ...



man thats tough, I hate it that you have to endure this my friend, I cant imagine. your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Judge (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers sent . . . God bless


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 27, 2008)

i miss my wife so much it hurts so bad she was my soul mate you know i will bry out to her at all times i know she will be there for me 
thanks to my woody's family


----------



## samcooke (Jul 27, 2008)

Lord, please show Dave how real you are! Comfort and heal his heart in such a way that he knows for sure that it was You! My family and I are praying for you and your family!!!!


----------



## 06 F250 (Jul 27, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear of the loss of your wife and soulmate.  We cannot possibly imagine your pain.  Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been out of town all weekend, sorry it's a little late but you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Grumpyhtr (Jul 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss! Our prayers are sent up for you in your time of sorrow.
carl & tamara fountain


----------



## JFKFLA (Jul 28, 2008)

prayers sent to you Rattler.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## hevishot (Jul 28, 2008)

man..im so sorry to read this...prayers are with you and your family. So sorry....


----------



## Javelin (Jul 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss,May God always be with you


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 28, 2008)

I have no clue how you must feel Rattler. My thoughts and Prayers are with you. May God Bless.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 28, 2008)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 28, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VRsJlAJvOSM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VRsJlAJvOSM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent..sorry to hear this...


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 28, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUoEil40qZA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUoEil40qZA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Resica (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent Rattler.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

Rattler (Dave), I am not ashamed to say I have spent the last ten minutes crying like a baby.
An absolute beautiful tribute to the love you have for your wife.
May the Lord bless you and keep you strong.

David


----------



## deanos74 (Jul 28, 2008)

rattler that was so beautiful,it will make us all think.we are never promised a tommorrow so hug someone today and tell them you love them.because they can be gone in a flash.our prayers are with you,if there is anything we can do,let us know........................prissy


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Jul 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 28, 2008)

Dave, Satchmo and I are so sorry to hear about this.  We'll add our prayers as well.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent. Let me know if I can do anything to help you through this tough time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent, God Bless you.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Jul 28, 2008)

prayers sent from here buddy!


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 28, 2008)

God bless you Dave!!!  so sorry to hear of your wife's passing.
i am close by if you need anything call me. be strong brother i am praying for you.  Allen


----------



## lesli1105 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Prayers*

Rattler, 

We are so very sorry to hear of your tragic loss.  I can't even imagine how you must be feeling now.  Our thoughts are with you and we pray that God will comfort you.   What a loving tribute to your friend, soulmate, and wife.

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2008)

I have prayed and asked God to give you what you need to carry on. 
You and your family have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 28, 2008)

Psalm 34:18 The lord is close to the brokenhearted and saved those who are crushed in spirit.
         Isiah 40:29 He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak.
Brother you will not have to take this journey alone.
Our heavenly fathers greatest give is LOVE.This he shares in his mighty way.
I pray that he shields you with his mighty arms of mercy and love.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry to hear Rattler.  I'm praying for you and your families' comfort and consolation.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about that. Sending prayers to you.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 28, 2008)

Rattler, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  Unfortunately, I know what you're going through and it's hard.  It will get easier some time in the future.  If you would like a good web site to go to, just let me know.  You and your family will be  in our prayers.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 28, 2008)

Dave, I am so sorry to hear this. You have my prayers and yell if I can help in any way.
                                                     Mike


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 28, 2008)

Dave... I'm so sorry to hear about Melissa. You are in Lauren and I's prayers. If you need anything buddy please pick up the phone and call.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2008)

Dave,
Sorry to hear the news
We are here for you and your family
Prayers sent

John


----------



## satchmo (Jul 28, 2008)

We'll be praying for you. Very sorry to hear about this buddy.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jul 28, 2008)

so sorry for your loss. She is the age of my children and thier spouses. I don't know how any of my children would deal with a loss like this. Prayers are being sent.


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 28, 2008)

folks its been very hard today to pick out these kind of things for a loved one 

i have been married to Melissa for almost 12 years and together for almost 15 years.Melissa and i went to school together since the 5 th  grade. I use to try my best to impress here in school, but it wasnt untill after high school we started dating. We lived 2 streets down from each other, so GOD put us in each others life for some reason. i feel it was just because we are soul mates. Then we got married and its been the best thing i could have ever wanted, because I love her with all of my heart 

fellas all i can tell you is grab your wife or your girlfriend and tell them that you love them because you dont know what time JESUS will call someone home to be in the house that he has built


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 28, 2008)

this is the song that we played at our wedding 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JEPvYOrZgK8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JEPvYOrZgK8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dave, I am so sorry to learn of this. My deepest felt sympathies for you brother. I pray God will give you super natural strength as you deal with this terrible loss.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 28, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 28, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Still praying and thinking about you all the time man.  Im here if you need me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2008)

Rattler,

My Prayers are being sent for your family at this time.

I feel your pain also as I lost my wife of 31-1/2 years just 18 months ago.  She was 52.  After reading your comments, I think that you and I share the fact that we both could have searched the world over and not have been able to find a better spouse.  The pain never really goes away but one thing that I have found is that when I am feeling down, I find myself spending even more time on this board conversing with so many wonderful and caring people here.  It allows me to cope with my loss much easier by having the shoulders of so many others to help carry some of this burden.  This board has been a God-send to me and I am very thankful for it.  I hope that you will also continue to let all of us offer you a helping hand when needed.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jul 29, 2008)

My prayers are sent your way. After seeing this post the other day I looked at my wife of 17 years a said "Your my every thing" I  had tears in my eyes. Sometimes we take for granted things we have until we don't have them anymore.  I am sorry for your that your having to go through this. I know we have never met but if you need someone to talk to just PM me and it shall be done.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2008)

May God bless you at this time


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.obituaries.sosebeefuneralhome.com/Obit8/obituary8.htm#Melissa_J._Byess_
HERE IS A LINK TO HER GUEST BOOK


----------



## GonePhishn (Jul 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers are with you and your family Big Dave. Keep the faith brother


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 29, 2008)

I just left the funeral home.Dave was blessed to have such a beautiful wife.I'm sure  in heaven there is alot of smiles on the faces that greated this beautiful lady.Still praying for you brother


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry To Hear Of Your Loss. My Prayers Go Up.

Brian1


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 29, 2008)

dave, i can't imagine what you are going through, you are being lifted in prayer by many folks right now, consider me one of them. i pray for your comfort and peace and your strength .


----------



## fussyray (Jul 29, 2008)

May God be with you, take care


----------



## fussyray (Jul 29, 2008)

Are You Looking For Me? 
We'll Just Look In Your Heart, 
That's Where I Am. 
That's A Good Place To Start. 

Do You Need To See Me? 
You Don't Have To Look Hard, 
Just Look Into The Night Sky, 
I'll Be The Brightest Star. 

Do You Need To Talk To Me? 
Then Close Your Eyes And Pray, 
God Will Tell Me Everything, 
Everything You Have To Say. 

Do You Need To Feel My Touch? 
Then Just Walk Outside, 
I'll Be The Cool Breeze, 
And You'll Know I'm By Your Side. 

I Know You Want Me To Come Home, 
But That's Something I Can't Do, 
But You Know I'm Heaven, 
I'm Here Waiting For You.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to see Ya tonight Dave. Keep your head up and stay strong Brother.
We'll talk to you soon.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 29, 2008)

prayers sent.


----------



## Buck (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, it was good to see you this evening, Dave.  I'll keep lifting you up in prayer as well...  I'll tell you again that you have plenty of friends here with us...


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 29, 2008)

Dave, good to see you tonight.  Hang in there and remember we are only a phone call/post away.  Praying for you brother.

Red


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for all that came out tonight. It was very overwhelming with all the friends and family that came out tonight. My wife was really honored well today. I thank all that came out tonight it was a blessing to see everyone today
thank you and god bless


----------



## JR (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave, you are truly blessed with a wealth of friends and family!  The service today was as beautiful as your wife!  You did her proud! 

Stay strong, and if you need anything...  You know I'm here for you!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 30, 2008)

It was a beautiful service this afternoon!  I did not have the pleasure to have met Dave's wife, Melissa, but she was a beautiful woman and from the stories and legacy she left she was a great person.  Dave, as well as the rest of her friends and family, will truly miss such a magnificent person.  

Dave-- You made Melissa proud today and she was very pleased with your arrangements.  The words you wrote for her were beautiful.   If you need anything and I mean anything, let me know.  I will be there!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave, It was good to see you last night, unfortunely under trying times.   You have a lot of friends here if you need us.  Just call, we are here and we will continue to be here for you.    

Melissa was a very beautiful woman.   She will be proud in how you honored here.    More prayers are sent for a very good friend.


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 30, 2008)

it was a blessing for all that attended to honor my wife, Melissa. It has been a whirlwind for me and i am sorry to all that came to sosbees, that i couldnt spend much time with you all. i am so thankful for all prayers and pm's and those who came to see her


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave, I ain't got the words brother... You, Melissa and I go way back... I'm truly sorry and saddened to hear about her passing and your loss.

I just called and left a message. I  meant what I said.

God be with ya, brother...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 30, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> it was a blessing for all that attended to honor my wife, Melissa. It has been a whirlwind for me and i am sorry to all that came to sosbees, that i couldnt spend much time with you all. i am so thankful for all prayers and pm's and those who came to see her




sorry for the news of melissa's passing dave.  hang in the brother


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 30, 2008)

Ladies and gentleman this funeral home was PACKED to the maxx.Ms.Melissa's beauty was even more internal then external...(IF POSSIBLE)
Every person in the place could only talk about her being such a great person.
Dave GOD and friends and time will help you through this.
 I know i'm speaking for EVERY member that ask prayer for you and your family.When we say call or shoot us a pm,we are here for you.
     Dear heavenly father we ask you to keep dave close to your heart.Father when he closes his eyes at night,let not he see darkness but your love..Guide him through these troubling times.Be with him and bless him 
                                                 Amen


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 30, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> Ladies and gentleman this funeral home was PACKED to the maxx.Ms.Melissa's beauty was even more internal then external...(IF POSSIBLE)
> Every person in the place could only talk about her being such a great person.
> Dave GOD and friends and time will help you through this.
> I know i'm speaking for EVERY member that ask prayer for you and your family.When we say call or shoot us a pm,we are here for you.
> ...


Amen.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 30, 2008)

Amen


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 30, 2008)

I had to work late Tuesday - and couldn't get off Wednesday-- my thoughts were with you Dave -- I am here if you need anything at all   eddy


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 30, 2008)

Eddy M. said:


> I had to work late Tuesday - and couldn't get off Wednesday-- my thoughts were with you Dave -- I am here if you need anything at all   eddy



eddy i understand brother


----------



## Dehunt (Jul 31, 2008)

*I will be praying*

Dave I will be praying for you everyday.If I can do ANYTHING at all for you give me a call.......Day or night706.333.9885   Your Friend Billy


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks Billy its been tought this morning


Well for those that came out all know about me wifes sister is about to have her first child today she has been having contractions all night and she in kennestone hospital right now the will induce her at 3:30 if the baby isnt her by then they have started preping for this all ready.

this is my wifes sweet pea as she called the baby

i am asking for prayers for this child(sweet pea) and mother


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 31, 2008)

You've got it Dave.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 31, 2008)

Prayer up for sweat pea and mom to be.

Praying for you too Dave. If you are in my neighborhood again please stop by. Maybe we can do lunch or something.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jul 31, 2008)

prayers added for sweet pea, that is what I call my youngest granddaughter


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 31, 2008)

folks sweet pea is here she looks like my wife said she would look like before she was as she pictured in her dream 


melissa's aunt passed away today at noon jimmy father in law is having a very hard time as we all are but i couldnt imagine how he feels

please keep us in your prayers this is rough times


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave congrats on the baby,and hope the moms doing great.Dave tell Mr. Jimmy and his wife they are in my families prayers.God will walk with them and sleep with them and rise every morning to show his love and mercy on them.
Tell them if their is anything i can do to let you know.


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks eddy you have been there for us alot i would to say thanks to you and the rest of the woody's family


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 1, 2008)

No thanks necessary..Just wanting gods people to send up a few prayers was all.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Aug 1, 2008)

prayers sent ,I am so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## bettyboop (Aug 1, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family during your time of loss


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad the baby is here and doing well.  Still thinking about you Dave.

Red


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 1, 2008)

I am very new to this forum so I don't know you or any of the other gentlemen here, but I wanted to tell you how very sorry I am at the sudden loss of your wife.  I am 59 years old and cannot imagine losing my wife.  How would I ever be able to stand it?  But I know it happens so often in our lives.  I pray that God will strengthen you far beyond all that you can imagine right now.  I am so sorry.
God Bless


----------



## 97Stroker (Aug 1, 2008)

Rattler, I don't really know any of you guys but I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm so sorry to hear about your Family's loss. Prayin for ya brother.


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 3, 2008)

here some pics of the new baby PLEASE STILL KEEP US IN YOUR PRAYERS 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yxvqiy2S2hw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yxvqiy2S2hw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Georgiagirl (Aug 3, 2008)

what a beautiful baby and video. I go to Sunday School in Dacula with a couple who know your in laws. The Davenports. We were talking about what a small world we all live in.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 3, 2008)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great video dave,   Lookin good.


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Dave the little angel is beautiful.Prayers are being heard daily for you and the family.God will always walk with you.Tell the mom congrats on the baby.


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful baby!  Dave, if there is anything I could do for you or your family just let me know.  I will be there man!


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 5, 2008)

please keep praying for us 
thanks Dave


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've always been told when God takes an angel, he also sends one. The baby is beautiful. So sorry to hear about your wife. Prayers that God wraps his loving arms around you and your family.
God bless,
Jamie, Andrew, & the girls


----------

